# WHRC question



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

I saw that there is an upcoming event for the Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club and would like more info if anyone has any. What all goes on at the "picnics"? Are there classes, training sessions, etc? I tried the website but there isn't a lot of info there and I haven't been able to contact anyone for more info. Any help would be great.


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

The picnics are training days. Usually there are two setups that you can run your dog or puppy on. We usually use ducks but sometimes pheasants, and one of the setups will have a flyer.

You run the setups however you like, so that you and your dog get something out of them. 

They for dogs and handlers of all levels. If you are a beginner they are a great way to get started learning to train your dog. If you plan to run hunt tests, you can run the setups like a hunt test for practice.

Sadly you will need to bring your own lunch as I have never seen food for sale out there


----------

